# The real dope on Aspirin to make seeds



## DubsFan (Jul 16, 2009)

Heard all kinds of Bullsh*t. 

The question is: Can you take a female and make seeds using aspirin?


----------



## China (Jul 16, 2009)

Unfortunately I couldn't say from personal experience, but I remember seeing a thread a while back where a guy talked about using asprin to hermie his clones whenever he wanted seeds. I'm looking into it to try and make some feminized autoflowers. 

You can also use silver to make females. https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/78710-how-make-colloidal-silver-make.html


----------



## DubsFan (Jul 16, 2009)

China said:


> Unfortunately I couldn't say from personal experience, but I remember seeing a thread a while back where a guy talked about using asprin to hermie his clones whenever he wanted seeds. I'm looking into it to try and make some feminized autoflowers.
> 
> You can also use silver to make females. https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/78710-how-make-colloidal-silver-make.html


The few threads I've read on it are full of "what ifs." Lets keep this thread alive in te hopes that Yoda shows up and drops some knowledge on us. I've got a strain I have got to get seeds from.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 16, 2009)

pollen works best for me.


----------



## China (Jul 16, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> pollen works best for me.


Yoda has a cruel sense of humor.


----------



## Realclosetgreenz (Jul 17, 2009)

No NO NO. BIG misconception, aspirin (salicylic acid) is used to Strengthen plants by speeding up the"SAR" (systemic acquired resistance) effect. This reduces needs to use pesticides. Salicylic acid also blocks ABA (absasic acid) allowing plant to return to normal after a period of stress. a 1:10,000 solution will stimulate the SAR effect. Ive never heard of making a plant herm this way. I guess if you drown the plant in aspirin it will stress it so bad (Damages genetics) that it herms. But i could be wrong, this information is straight from the Bible by jorge cervantes.


----------



## tusseltussel (Jul 17, 2009)

yea like was said asprin is used as a stimulant and it will help with quick recovery from any stress nothin to do with seeds. just helps em stay healthy


----------



## DubsFan (Jul 17, 2009)

tusseltussel said:


> yea like was said asprin is used as a stimulant and it will help with quick recovery from any stress nothin to do with seeds. just helps em stay healthy


I will chalk up Aspirin = seeds to just another chapter of Bullsh*t.



Later...


----------



## China (Jul 19, 2009)

A couple people in this thread say they use aspirin to turn their females hermie. I suppose that in very low doses it can strengthen the plant. I just read another website where a guy said he used the SAR effect to boost his males before breeding.

I'm going to buy some tomorrow. (If they sell it here.) Once my females show their buds a little more, I'll give them a spray. I've got a swazi clone growing, and I REALLY want to get seeds from it. If it works I plan on using it on a Diesel Ryder. I could see me growing a lot more autoflowers if I could guarantee females.


----------

